
ICO Advertising Has Been Cracked Down by Google – Anecdotal Reports - cech
http://www.darkwebguide.net/google-cracked-ico/
======
mankash666
Even if one's ICO complies with the SEC, Google and Facebook have become faux
regulators in the space. Anyone else thinks their influence is unjustly
greater than the government and something ought to be done about it, not just
with regards to ICOs, but our right to communicate online

